# Powder room wet vent



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm seeing this in a lot in new builds. It's not code in Ontario, but for some reason the inspectors are passing it. 
I took it up with my company and the vets are all telling me its allowed. 
I showed the plumbing prof. at the college and he's 100% saying no it's not permitted.
I'm surprised how many plumbers are okay with this, it's contrary to the concept of venting before one pipe diameter fall on the horizontal, wet vent or not. 

Has anyone seen this or install like this? Is it code in your locale? 

Curious.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

It would be legal in our area if the wye wasn't there and it was a straight piece vertically to the lav


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> It would be legal in our area if the wye wasn't there and it was a straight piece vertically to the lav


So a TY where the 90 is? yup that would be good here too.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Read your code book.

It's legal - for a siphonic fixture.

Building Code Part 7 (plumbing)

7.5.6.3. Sentance (3)


p.s. What College ?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Not legal using Chicago code.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I am local 130, Chicago, and at our continuing ed, one of the presenters was talking about "green" plumbing and LEEDs. He said that Illinois and specifically Chicago are lagging behind in code revisions needed because of low flow fixtures. Wet venting needs to be pushed in a big way to compensate for 1.28 and even 1.1 gpf toilets, urinals are going to be .5 and .25 and even .125 gpf. Most lavs are .5 gpf. So we need to come in to the present, in a big way.


----------



## officialvin (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't see a problem:confused1:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

pigskin plumber said:


> So a TY where the 90 is? yup that would be good here too.


No a TY would break the vent theoreticaly. It would have to rise vertically to the lav and the lav arm would connect on a sanitary T. At least for our code in Cincinnati


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> Read your code book.
> 
> It's legal - for a siphonic fixture.
> 
> ...


I read it, do you understand it?


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> Read your code book.
> 
> It's legal - for a siphonic fixture.
> 
> ...


Algonquin College


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

IPC 2007 had removed distance to vent requirements and vertical drop restrictions for self siphoning fixtures. Haven't checked 2010 for that specifically, guessing it is still in there.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

pigskin plumber said:


> I read it, do you understand it?



Yes. It's pretty straight forward.

A fixture that depends on siphonic action can have the distances you have drawn on the fixture outlet pipe before requiring a vent connection.

Don't forget the trap is integral to the fixture. One the waste leaves the bowl it's already below one pipe diameter fall, so forget about that part of it. That only applies to regularly trapped fixtures - WCs are a different animal thus the caveats in sentances 2, 3, 4 and 5 in your code book.

Does this make sense to you?


Edit: Don't want to muddy the waters - Sentance (4) is relevant only for the required slope 1/50. You can ignore the maximum trap arm distance on the chart due to the special considerations in sentance (3).


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

pigskin plumber said:


> I'm seeing this in a lot in new builds. It's not code in Ontario, but for some reason the inspectors are passing it.
> I took it up with my company and the vets are all telling me its allowed.
> I showed the plumbing prof. at the college and he's 100% saying no it's not permitted.
> I'm surprised how many plumbers are okay with this, it's contrary to the concept of venting before one pipe diameter fall on the horizontal, wet vent or not.
> ...


Nothing wrong with that ...


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> Yes. It's pretty straight forward.
> 
> A fixture that depends on siphonic action can have the distances you have drawn on the fixture outlet pipe/trap arm before requiring a vent connection.
> 
> ...


It still doesn't. 

Sentence 3 clearly states protecting a water closet, the vent must tie in within 1m on vertical leg or 3m on horizontal. 
I took it up with the plumbing coordinator and prof. at Algonquin and he said that's the rule no exceptions. He made this public too on the Ottawa Plumbers group on facebook.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

pigskin plumber said:


> It still doesn't.
> 
> Sentence 3 clearly states protecting a water closet,* the vent must tie in within 1m on vertical leg or 3m on horizontal. *
> I took it up with the plumbing coordinator and prof. at Algonquin and he said that's the rule no exceptions. He made this public too on the Ottawa Plumbers group on facebook.


1m in the vertical plane, *AND*
3m in the horizontal plane.

That one little word makes all the difference.

You can tell your Algonquin instructor that a Conestoga College instructor disagrees with him.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

fine in BC


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> 1m in the vertical plane, *AND*
> 3m in the horizontal plane.
> 
> That one little word makes all the difference.
> ...


So you have double vent it? It's starting to make sense now.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

pigskin plumber said:


> So you have double vent it? It's starting to make sense now.



Oh, my boy. What have they done to you up there?

One vent. 

Within 4 meters total linear length. 

Max 1 meter vertical _and_ 3 meters horizontal. 

Max 225 deg. change of direction.


*The only time you double vent is when you double trap.*

OK. J/K on the last one - or am I?


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> Oh, my boy. What have they done to you up there?
> 
> One vent.
> 
> ...


Haha. Jokester

That's what I'm saying. You must tie vent in 1m on vertical leg or within 3m on horizontal. The 4m total length doesn't include after the horizontal.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

good here. still an apprentice and have some confusion as to why a wye w/a 45 doesn't break the 1 pipe diameter fall rule but was told to just ignore it. So i do.


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

alberteh said:


> good here. still an apprentice and have some confusion as to why a wye w/a 45 doesn't break the 1 pipe diameter fall rule but was told to just ignore it. So i do.


Huh?


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

pigskin plumber said:


> I'm seeing this in a lot in new builds. It's not code in Ontario, but for some reason the inspectors are passing it.
> I took it up with my company and the vets are all telling me its allowed.
> I showed the plumbing prof. at the college and he's 100% saying no it's not permitted.
> I'm surprised how many plumbers are okay with this, it's contrary to the concept of venting before one pipe diameter fall on the horizontal, wet vent or not.
> ...


It would pass here. But there are much better ways to run it, than that.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Don't worry about your droping a pipe diameter on the toilet pigskin... Basically as soon as you put a 90* elbow under flange you have droped more than 3".

That's why they give you up to 1m vertical and 3m horizontal as long as your under 225* your golden.

That pic is good. Your making it complicated.


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

redbeardplumber said:


> Don't worry about your droping a pipe diameter on the toilet pigskin... Basically as soon as you put a 90* elbow under flange you have droped more than 3".
> 
> That's why they give you up to 1m vertical and 3m horizontal as long as your under 225* your golden.
> 
> That pic is good. Your making it complicated.


1m on the "vertical leg" and yeah 3m on horizontal. Where does it say you are allowed to vent after that? 

My understanding still is that you need to protect a toilet either on its vertical leg or its horizontal within those numbers.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

pigskin plumber said:


> 1m on the "vertical leg" and yeah 3m on horizontal. Where does it say you are allowed to vent after that?
> 
> My understanding still is that you need to protect a toilet either on its vertical leg or its horizontal within those numbers.


Your teacher is not explaining it to you properly ... If you are still attending basic level of trade school you better get this straight before you leave ...

Basic is the most important time in trade school


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> I am local 130, Chicago, and at our continuing ed, one of the presenters was talking about "green" plumbing and LEEDs. He said that Illinois and specifically Chicago are lagging behind in code revisions needed because of low flow fixtures. Wet venting needs to be pushed in a big way to compensate for 1.28 and even 1.1 gpf toilets, urinals are going to be .5 and .25 and even .125 gpf. Most lavs are .5 gpf. So we need to come in to the present, in a big way.


In the Country of Cook County, they are not in tune with the rest of Illinois.

"Wet Venting" is code complaint in the 2004 Illinois Plumbing Code, with a minimum of 2" W.C. vent sized like a waste with a max of 4 DFU's on the wet vent. you can also use a side outlet Tee or a high heel outlet Tee as the wet vent (even though those fittings are not listed in the 2004 version as an approved fitting). There is nothing wrong with it and it does help keep the vent open and also provides access just in case for rodding, and absolutely with low flush W.C.

I have never heard of any issues with this type of installation. Where halls want to keep a tight grasp on materials you will find it not code complaint or in areas of California, I believe still will not approve PVC for waste piping,,,,,behind the times.


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Your teacher is not explaining it to you properly ... If you are still attending basic level of trade school you better get this straight before you leave ...
> 
> Basic is the most important time in trade school


Not anybody here has shown me in Ontario how you don't have to vent off the vertical leg AND/or it's horizontal. Clearly states you have to and within its numbers 1m/3m. 

Explain it, show me in code, draw it up. I'm familiar with the new school, so teach me please old wise one.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

pigskin plumber said:


> Not anybody here has shown me in Ontario how you don't have to vent off the vertical leg AND/or it's horizontal. Clearly states you have to and within its numbers 1m/3m.
> 
> Explain it, show me in code, draw it up. I'm familiar with the new school, so teach me please old wise one.


The 3 ft is the max vertical drop under any toilet ...has nothing to do with venting ...

This is in order to slow it down ...

Venting from my old code book has to be with in 5 ft of the fixture ... With the max offset of 225 deg


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> The 3 ft is the max vertical drop under any toilet ...has nothing to do with venting ...
> 
> This is in order to slow it down ...
> 
> Venting from my old code book has to be with in 5 ft of the fixture ... With the max offset of 225 deg


Okay so you can have a 90 right at the flange, then run horizontal for 3 feet then 90 to vertical for 2 feet and vent from there? 
My understanding is the new code doesn't allow that. Venting has to be off vertical leg or you get 3m to vent off horizontal. Once it drops to vertical by a 90 venting afterwards is not code.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

pigskin plumber said:


> Huh?


Basically when you attach a trap arm to a vertical branch/stack you can either use a TWye or a Wye w/a street 45 to get a horizontal inlet. when you look at the wye with 45 technically there is a drop greater than 1 pipe diameter, especially if you are at the limit for distance on your trap arm.

I asked my Jman and he said to just ignore that drop.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

pigskin plumber said:


> Okay so you can have a 90 right at the flange, then run horizontal for 3 feet then 90 to vertical for 2 feet and vent from there?
> My understanding is the new code doesn't allow that. Venting has to be off vertical leg or you get 3m to vent off horizontal. Once it drops to vertical by a 90 venting afterwards is not code.


Ok I get you now. It is ok to do that in Alberta.... Changing code so you can't go horizontal then vertical and then tie in WC vent doesn't make sense.....

90% of time, it will be vented on the horizontal


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

alberteh said:


> Basically when you attach a trap arm to a vertical branch/stack you can either use a TWye or a Wye w/a street 45 to get a horizontal inlet. when you look at the wye with 45 technically there is a drop greater than 1 pipe diameter, especially if you are at the limit for distance on your trap arm.
> 
> I asked my Jman and he said to just ignore that drop.


 I wouldn't use a wye with a fitting 45*.....your drop is to much... Let's say on a lav trap arm if you haven't droped an 11/2" yet you r almost there and the fixture would have to be real close to vent, no 5 or 6' trap arms. So I disagree with your JP, only use twyes. Unless of course it is a water closet. We are talking of course going from horizontal to vertical.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

pigskin plumber said:


> Okay so you can have a 90 right at the flange, then run horizontal for 3 feet then 90 to vertical for 2 feet and vent from there?
> My understanding is the new code doesn't allow that. Venting has to be off vertical leg or you get 3m to vent off horizontal. Once it drops to vertical by a 90 venting afterwards is not code.



You aren't going to be convinced I see.

Well, your way will not violate code, it will just limit what you can do in some circumstances.

Good luck.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

The wet vent would need to tie in on the horizontal pipe to the water closet. The other alternative is to install a tee under the water closet flange and pick up the lav with its branch.


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> You aren't going to be convinced I see.
> 
> Well, your way will not violate code, it will just limit what you can do in some circumstances.
> 
> Good luck.


I'm not convinced because not anywhere in the code book does it state or allow you to vent a toilet any other way than I have described. And, the way I describe is OBC and National code this millennium. 
You guys talk about it being okay, but got nothing in code to back it up, dust it off and check the date. 
And whoever said venting w/a why and 45 @ horizontal to vertical drop, pretty sure that's not right either, use a TY if you are venting at the drop.
I'm chalking this one up Algonquin College 1 - Conestoga College 0


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

pigskin plumber said:


> I'm not convinced because not anywhere in the code book does it state or allow you to vent a toilet any other way than I have described. And, the way I describe is OBC and National code this millennium.
> You guys talk about it being okay, but got nothing in code to back it up, dust it off and check the date.
> And whoever said venting w/a why and 45 @ horizontal to vertical drop, pretty sure that's not right either, use a TY if you are venting at the drop.
> I'm chalking this one up Algonquin College 1 - Conestoga College 0


Believe or don't believe ... It seems that your teacher needs to go back to basics


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Believe or don't believe ... It seems that your teacher needs to go back to basics


Old School, you haven't backed up anything you said, but not just you, everyone who has said otherwise. 

SOMEBODY show me in code.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

pigskin plumber said:


> Old School, you haven't backed up anything you said, but not just you, everyone who has said otherwise.
> 
> SOMEBODY show me in code.


Reading the code And understanding is two different things ...

So far so have numerous plumbers from Ontario say that you are interpreting the code wrong .,.

I had a link to OBC plumbing code with pictures ... I will see if I can find it for you ...


----------



## Rotorooter1277 (Jul 8, 2012)

Def not permitted in NJ plumbing code!


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Reading the code And understanding is two different things ...
> 
> So far so have numerous plumbers from Ontario say that you are interpreting the code wrong .,.
> 
> I had a link to OBC plumbing code with pictures ... I will see if I can find it for you ...


Please do!
This is what I was taught, read, understood, see in the appendix diagrams, this is what Algonquin College teaches, yet I got tons of peeps saying otherwise, but nobody yet has backed it up. Other than there's an "unwritten rule" that you can vent anywhere long as it's with in 5' of toilet. 
I'm certain I understand this code, and trust me if I'm wrong I'm happy to be on board with you guys, but not just going on hearsay.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

pigskin plumber said:


> Old School, you haven't backed up anything you said, but not just you, everyone who has said otherwise.
> 
> SOMEBODY show me in code.



You were given the exact code references for your review.

7.5.6.3. Sentances (2), (3), and (5).

Use chart 7.5.8.1. for permitted loads

That's it. That's all. There's no magic or secrets or anything else.

The code isn't written to hold your hand and to explain every scenario - that's not possible. It gives you the framework within which you must work and it's your job as a plumbing professional to correctly interpret and apply the rules.

But, I'm just a plumbing instructor. What do I know?

Feel free to give me a call at the Conestoga College Waterloo Campus main line - extension 5575. I'd be happy to walk you through the code as it's written. I love a challenge...


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

...


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> You were given the exact code references for your review.
> 
> 7.5.6.3. Sentances (2), (3), and (5).
> 
> ...


7.5.6.3. not a chart for siphonic trap arms Instructor that's why sentence 3 exists. But, I'm just an apprentice. What do I know.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

pigskin plumber said:


> 7.5.6.3. not a chart for siphonic trap arms Instructor that's why sentence 3 exists. But, I'm just an apprentice. What do I know.


*I clearly stated 7.5.6.3. Sentances (2), (3), and (5).

Chart 7.5.8.1. for loading.
*
The chart at the bottom of the page just happens to be ... at the bottom of the page. 

I think you're simply trolling and not looking to have your questions answered. Your arrogance will not be an asset in the trade.

Good luck to you.


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> *I clearly stated 7.5.6.3. Sentances (2), (3), and (5).
> 
> Chart 7.5.8.1. for loading.
> *
> ...


Seriously not trying to troll or be arrogant just keeping pace and on par with cheap shots. Really, I just want to be sure and I do appreciate your feedback. 

K so basically what's you are teaching is that you can vent 1.8 feet from toilet anywhere long as no more than 225deg. But long as your venting on the horizontal you can vent 4 meters away from toilet(sentence 3). Is that your understanding?


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

pigskin plumber said:


> Seriously not trying to troll or be arrogant just keeping pace and on par with cheap shots. Really, I just want to be sure and I do appreciate your feedback.
> 
> K so basically what's you are teaching is that you can vent 1.8 feet from toilet anywhere long as no more than 225deg. But long as your venting on the horizontal you can vent 4 meters away from toilet(sentence 3). Is that your understanding?



Fair enough.

No, that's not my interpretation. I'm not sure how else to explain it better. As I said, if you're serious, you're welcome to give me a call. If you've got your code book handy, even better.


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> No, that's not my interpretation. I'm not sure how else to explain it better. As I said, if you're serious, you're welcome to give me a call. If you've got your code book handy, even better.


K, I will see how things transpire on my end and if I'm still unsure, I will call. 

I'm exhausted from this thread. Thanks Mark, thanks fellas.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry pig skin you are unsure. Call mark. 1.8 M has nothing to do with it. 

READ 225*, 1 M vertical, 3m horizontal, can tie into vertical. 

THE END

The chart is not for WC's.....it's for trap arms in general...,

Sorry to beat a dead horse, but it is easy....


----------



## mcmulld (Feb 26, 2013)

*W.C. venting (Dry or Wet)*

Our interpretation has been as per 7.5.6.3(3) That a vent (Wet or Dry) must connect to fixture drain of a water closet .

(a) to the vertical leg (maximum length of one meter).
(b) to the horizontal portion (maximum length of three meters)

We have not allowed "splitting" the 1 meter max. of the vertical.

i.e. 0.6m down , 3m over horizontally and then another .4m down before connecting a vent .

I do realize that the vent serves only to protect the W.C. from indirect siphonage and NOT direct siphonage, as it is a siphonic fixture and many inspectors may pass it but that is our take on this subject. Amazing what seems so obvious can be so different from someone else's point of view.

Comments??


----------



## mcmulld (Feb 26, 2013)

I respect all opinions. Hope no one misinterpreted that last post as bad attitude , that is not my intention....just my view.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

mcmulld said:


> I respect all opinions. Hope no one misinterpreted that last post as bad attitude , that is not my intention....just my view.


No worries Don.

If you are going to step on toes around here, you'll need to use bigger boots. :laughing:

It is pretty easy to tell when comments are malicious in nature. Yours was certainly not.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

mcmulld said:


> Amazing what seems so obvious can be so different from someone else's point of view.
> 
> Comments??


Yeah, you said it. Was good speaking with you the other day Don.

I guess the way I've been approaching it is:

(a) to the vertical plane (maximum length of one meter).
(b) to the horizontal plane (maximum length of three meters)


The 225 deg. change of direction limitation is non-specific to orientation in the vertical or horizontal so, I've been allowing anything goes within the above restrictions.

Sentence (5) states the vent *may* be connected to the vertical leg of the drainage pipe. No must or shall etc.

That's been my interpretation up to now and is how I've been teaching it in class and on the job but, it's possible that although it appears to meet the letter of the code, it may not meet the intent? 

You have me revisiting my interpretation.


----------



## mcmulld (Feb 26, 2013)

*May stand corrected...and that is OK*



MarkToo said:


> Yeah, you said it. Was good speaking with you the other day Don.
> 
> I guess the way I've been approaching it is:
> 
> ...


Hey Mark!

I was about to say the same,WOW

I had focused so much on the "vertical leg" issues (Heck, they've even added sentence 5 to code reference 7.4.9.2. regarding Vertical legs) that I completely sub-consciously ignored that it says "VERTICAL PLANE" in 7.5.6.3. (3)(a). 

So Guys : What do you think? Can we split the vertical distance? It will still provide adequate protection.

This is awesome....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Tl; dr

Yes, you can split the vertical leg up as long as you are within the 1M/3M 225º allowances when you take your vent off.

Is the OP arguing that the first (left hand) vertical drop in his picture already maxes out the 1M vertical leg rule?


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

U666A said:


> Tl; dr



LOL. Weiner.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> LOL. Weiner.


What? I perused a few comments. ..


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

U666A said:


> What? I perused a few comments. ..



Yeah, and you're the guy that complains he doesn't have the time for 24 hour banking too aren't you?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> Yeah, and you're the guy that complains he doesn't have the time for 24 hour banking too aren't you?


Sorry, over my head...


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

U666A said:


> Sorry, over my head...


Old Steven Wright stuff...


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

U666A said:


> Tl; dr
> 
> ?????


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> ...


That's correct.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

...

I don't know that either. I'm useless with the new language.

Appreciate the help tho


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> ...
> 
> I don't know that either. I'm useless with the new language.
> 
> Appreciate the help tho


Oh, sorry.

Tl:dr = Too long; didn't read


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

With the new code update in Ohio this March it would now pass.


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Glad that there's a consensus. Ahh humility, I was wrong and it only too about 67 responses to shut me up. Really appreciate your feedback! Cheers, enjoy the weekend.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

pigskin plumber said:


> Glad that there's a consensus. Ahh humility, I was wrong and it only too about 67 responses to shut me up. Really appreciate your feedback! Cheers, enjoy the weekend.


That was post number 65...


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's 67


----------



## wetspot (Sep 28, 2011)

*installation sucks*

i'd be worried being that the water closet is up stream of that smaller pipe that the lav trap would be comprimised by suction . this is crap plumbing


----------



## wetspot (Sep 28, 2011)

*National plumbing code 2.5.2.1 d)*

d) water closets are installed downstream of all other fixtures. in the picture the water closet is upstream.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

wetspot said:


> i'd be worried being that the water closet is up stream of that smaller pipe that the lav trap would be comprimised by suction . this is crap plumbing


I guess you never wet vented before


----------



## mcmulld (Feb 26, 2013)

The water closet is NOT connected upstream of the sink.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

mcmulld said:


> The water closet is NOT connected upstream of the sink.


 
they must have looked at a different pic :laughing:


----------



## wetspot (Sep 28, 2011)

*look at picture again*

water closet is supposed to be connected below sink connection basic wet venting theory


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

wetspot said:


> water closet is supposed to be connected below sink connection basic wet venting theory


I think you are think of stack venting or modified stack venting


----------



## wetspot (Sep 28, 2011)

*are you serious*



mcmulld said:


> The water closet is NOT connected upstream of the sink.


 what to lowest connected fixture on that vertical pipe?


----------



## wetspot (Sep 28, 2011)

*and whats the difference*



OldSchool said:


> I think you are think of stack venting or modified stack venting


 stack vent requires toilet being the lowest as well. reguards


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

wetspot said:


> what _is the_ lowest connected fixture on that vertical pipe?



Water Closet.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

wetspot said:


> stack vent requires toilet being the lowest as well. reguards


Do you truly understand what a wet vent is and how it is connected ???

Where would you install a dry vent ?

Same place as a wet vent ...


----------



## wetspot (Sep 28, 2011)

*opps*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


wetspot said:


> what to lowest connected fixture on that vertical pipe?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

wetspot said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Go stroke your ego elsewhere. 

The lav is connected to the 'fixture outlet pipe' of the w/c. You're trying to treat it like a stack. You're wrong.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> Go stroke your ego elsewhere.
> 
> The lav is connected to the 'fixture outlet pipe' of the w/c. You're trying to treat it like a stack. You're wrong.


And after all this ... Such a simple concept ... I am wondering if this guy is really a plumber ...

Go sick him U666A


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> ...
> 
> Go sick him U666A


I'm on thin ice around here.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

U666A said:


> I'm on thin ice around here.


 Who's Wheaties did you pee on ?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Who's Wheaties did you pee on ?


No one person's. It's a vendetta.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> No one person's. It's a vendetta.


This is the first I hear about it ... Did you get a pm scolding for last nights episode ?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> This is the first I hear about it ... Did you get a pm scolding for last nights episode ?


They're getting more and more frequent... I think it was regarding my use of piglatin this time.

I dunno, my posts get deleted all the time, and when I do get a message about it there usually isn't much detail into which one of my offensive posts it's referring to.

It's too deliberate and one sided to be anything other than personal, but I digress, I find it somewhat amusing. :jester:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

.....

Posted in wrong thread


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

as far as i can tell the wc isnt vented properly wouldnt pass inspection here(chicago)


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

matkg said:


> as far as i can tell the wc isnt vented properly wouldnt pass inspection here(chicago)


Op is in Ontario, along with at least 3 other members thst have contributed to this thread stating that it is ok in his jurisdiction.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

matkg said:


> as far as i can tell the wc isnt vented properly wouldnt pass inspection here(chicago)


chicago is behind the curve :laughing:


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

matkg said:


> as far as i can tell the wc isnt vented properly wouldnt pass inspection here(chicago)



Chicago being well, Chicago, you just haven't greased the proper wheels yet...


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

U666A said:


> They're getting more and more frequent... I think it was regarding my use of piglatin this time.
> 
> I dunno, my posts get deleted all the time, and when I do get a message about it there usually isn't much detail into which one of my offensive posts it's referring to.
> 
> It's too deliberate and one sided to be anything other than personal, but I digress, I find it somewhat amusing. :jester:


I have posts disappear all the time, I'm over it.

Let them play their reindeer games.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I have posts disappear all the time, I'm over it.
> 
> Let them play their reindeer games.


Like I tell my counsellor all the time... "I know, I know. You're right. Why can't I just LISTEN to you?!?" Lol

I know the term has been beat to death, but the arbitrariness of it irks me.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> chicago is behind the curve :laughing:


As well the backazzard state of illinois


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

This is fun (microwaving popcorn as we speak!)


----------



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

In Md. depending on the county, this falls into a grey area and will often depend on the inspector. I will often break out the commentary version of the code book to wage war with the powers that be but even the pretty pictures leave much to discretion. I personally do not like this arrangement but have installed it due to joist layout and made the lav connection in a non-load bearing wall below the bathroom group. Because the water closet refills its trap seal most inspectors have passed it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MDPlumber1977 said:


> In Md. depending on the county, this falls into a grey area and will often depend on the inspector. I will often break out the commentary version of the code book to wage war with the powers that be but even the pretty pictures leave much to discretion. I personally do not like this arrangement but have installed it due to joist layout and made the lav connection in a non-load bearing wall below the bathroom group. Because the water closet refills its trap seal most inspectors have passed it.


And who are you to chimed in here without a proper intro?


----------



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry "RJBPHD" I am new to the sight as well as protocol. What would be considered a proper introduction here in the world of cyber pipe dreams?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MDPlumber1977 said:


> Sorry "RJBPHD" I am new to the sight as well as protocol. What would be considered a proper introduction here in the world of cyber pipe dreams?


Go over to the intro section.. its all there for you to comply within the site's rules. Thanks


----------



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

Into Posted, Thanks for the heads up.


----------

